# D-Link wireless USB adapter won't connect



## stoomtreinfan

Hi, about 2 months ago I bought a "D-link DWA-125 Wireless 150 USB Adapter", and my brother installed it and it worked just fine until about 2 days ago.
But since a few days ago, I can't connect to any wireless network anymore, not even unsecured ones. All the networks show a high connectivity rate, but I just can't connect to the networks with my D-link.
I can still connect to wireless networks with my previous network adapter though (which is pretty old and my internet is super slow with this adapter).

I remember the last thing I did before it stopped working was trying to connect to a different wireless network, because the one I was on before that became super slow.

I tried putting the D-link in a different USB port, didn't help.
Even reinstalled the program without any results.
I hope someone on this forum can help me.


----------



## johnwill

I'd reinstall the drivers first.


----------



## 2xg

To uninstall and reinstall the D-link wireless adapter here's a simple guide:

Click on Start, right click My Computer => Properties => Hardware tab => Device Manager => find your Network Adapters and expand it. Right click on the Wireless Adapter choose Uninstall. To re-install right click on any Device and choose Scan for hardware changes. Normally your Windows will do a Plug N play auto install for you, but just in case you might have your CD driver ready.


----------



## stoomtreinfan

Reinstalling didn't help, tried it a few times already. :/


----------



## stoomtreinfan

So does anyone know anything else that might help?


----------



## johnwill

Did you try the adapter in a different machine? Maybe the adapter died?


----------



## 2xg

I'd definitely get a new wireless ethernet adapter.


----------



## wintrrwolf

Have experienced this often myself. I did a system restore to a previous save and surprise it worked, had to do this twice.


----------

